# [After Effects] Schuss Effekt



## MikeMayaz (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, wie kann man in After Effects einen Pistolen schuss realisieren, ich meine die Funken die dabei austreten und nicht die kugel.


----------



## Theeagle (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich würd mal sagen einfach nen kleinen clip von ner exposion über die Mündung legen und passenden Ton drauf machn...
Da stellt dich allerdings die Frage wo man son clip herbekommt...gibt es überhaupt Videos mit transparenten hintergrund


----------



## MikeMayaz (31. Dezember 2003)

naja das gibts schon, vor ner bluescreen (grün), aber ich dachte vielleicht gibts auch ein Plugin oder so. Mal schauen vielleicht weiss es ja einer.


----------



## Peffken (4. Januar 2004)

Hi MikeMayaz,
da gibt es wohl ein Plug-In von Digieffects ,
allerdings nur in einem umfangreichen Plug-Paket welches dementsprechend
kostet. Das Paket heisst Dellirium, in dem gibt es ein "Funken-Generator" namens "DE Sparks" und ein Plug das den Feuerkegel von Schußwaffen simuliert namens "DE Muzzle Flash".
Ich glaube an die einzelne Plug kommt man so nicht ran.
Andere Möglichkeit, auch recht kostspielig aber wahrscheinlich generell interessant ist das Standalone Partikelsystem Particle Illusion  von Wondertouch mit dem Explos, Rauch, Funken ...zu verwirklichen ist. Allerdings nicht in AE arbeitet.
Gruss.

Da gibt's noch eine witzige Standalone Application die für Pyro-Freaks interessant sein dürfte: AlamDV , leider auch kein AE Plug, aber mit circa 90$ bekommt man wie sonst nirgendwo für das Geld die Möglichkeit jede Menge gute Footage von Feuer, Funken, Schussblitze etc. runterzuladen, die Bildsequenzen kannst du natrl. bestens in deinen AE Projekte verwenden.
Wenn du die Euros übrig hast, ist das die erste Wahl.


----------



## Firewheel (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen also: Einen Pistolenschuss (muzzleflash) zu machen geht relativ einfach

1. Du nimmst dein Video was du bearbeiten willst
2. Geh unten in der Zeitleiste an die Stelle in der du schießt
3. Füge über deinem Video ein Bild von einer Schussflamme ein (am besten ist ein schwarzer Hintergrund)
4. Platziere die Schussflamme genau am Ende der Pistole 
5, Dann kürtzt du das Bild auf ein Frame 
6. Platziere den Frame von der Flamme genau dort wo du auch schießt (Zeitleiste)

sollte es Probleme mit dem Muzzleflash geben sagt einfach bescheit 
Es gibt auch verschiedene Tricks um den Schlitten der Pistole beim schießen zurückfliegen zu lassen!


----------



## jakob aka jay (12. Oktober 2007)

hi mikemayaz,

kannst auch ma auf http://www.videocopilot.net/ schaun da giebts nen tut !

mfg jakob


----------

